# Glock 21 gen 4, M&P, or XDM?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive been researching 45s for night stand protection. Wanted to shoot the G21 today, but they only had the M&P. I didnt shoot as well as I expected, but Im certainly not going to blame the gun (planning on a lot of practice once I make a purchase). Im leaning towards the Glock as they have an excellent reputation as far as reliability (our #1 priority). However, a lot of people seem to be big advocates of either the M&P or the XDM over the Glock. Is it just a matter personal preference? What are their advantages over the Glock?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

The biggest advantage of a Glock over the other two, for me, is Brownells stocks more parts for the Glocks.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Try the Glock 21 for size before you buy. Unless you have really large hands it's too wide in the grip for me & some others that have tried it. I had a nice compact 1911 that spoiled me & the Glock 21 just felt too big & awkward compared to the Glock 19 that I had & replaced with the 1911.

To each his own, buy what feels best to you.

Fish


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Springfield! I use it for my service pistol, love it!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I have all 3 one Glock in .40 M&P in 9mm and XD in 9mm. I have shot all of them in 40 and 9. I like the glocks, but I shoot the M&P better. The XD stays in my night stand safe. I say buy em all. The Glock is never off my belt and the M&P goes wherever the wife goes.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I have the Glock 21 and the XD40. The XD40 is on the night stand with a M6 tactical laser illuminator and Tru Dot night sights.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Glocks are the most well known pistol when you say the word "reliable". But the M&P and the XD series pistols are no slouches and closing the gap with Glock in terms of reliability. I have shot all 3 and they are great shooters. You honestly cannot go wrong with any of the mentioned guns, it is simply a matter of preference. But here is my .02. I have had a lot of guns that I have sold or traded, but the Glock 19 has never been moved from it's place in my nightstand. It's one of the few that I will never be without. Not nearly as pretty as the XD or M&P, but I shoot it very well and am a Glock believer.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks!

I went with the Glock 21SF.going to the range to shoot it for the first time tonight after workAND picking up a G19!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Rooster said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I went with the Glock 21SF.going to the range to shoot it for the first time tonight after workAND picking up a G19!


Nice pickup, the SF is nasty gun, I love the way it fits my hands. Most guys either love or hate Glocks. I have yet to have any failures or gripes, mine have all shot flawlessly.


----------

